# Early Merckx's- Great Article



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

The latest issue of Ride Magazine (Australian magazine which comes out quarterly) has a great article on early Merckx bikes out of the Meise factory. It features Joseph Bruyere's Merckx and is loaded with interesting information on the frame and its components. Worth looking for, issue #52.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

unfortunately, we will see that issue in the US in about 6 months. we just got issue #50 here a few weeks ago. arguably the best mag, but the distribution leaves a bit to be improved upon.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

looks like you can subscribe online or even buy it online. What I don't know is if you can view it online afterwards or it just means they will ship it to you. I would love to see the article though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

$99 per year for subscription delivery, or almost $25 per issue. Yeah, ouch.

Definitely the nicest cycling magazine and the only one I buy.


----------

